# What snake is this then?



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

Can you tell me what this snake is?
I know what she is supposed to be but even if she is not, I love her pattern and I think she will turn out to be a nice snake.
A shiny new donkey to the smarty that knows what she is.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry, it's not a very good photo of her.


----------



## junglesrus (Feb 2, 2004)

it is hard to tell the colouration but i would say and thertons jungle.


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Its a python!


----------



## snakehunter (Feb 2, 2004)

I would guess jungle with that patterning


----------



## gudang (Feb 2, 2004)

is it an olive python?


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Feb 2, 2004)

Is it a lace monitor?


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

FrOnToSa_FrEaK said:


> Is it a lace monitor?






:lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Groobs, hard to tell, but could be a jungle.Atherton jungle maybe :?: What is the head pattern like :?: 

Nice animal anyway


----------



## junglesrus (Feb 2, 2004)

you wonder why people get the **** with this site,
i person asked a reasonable question and you have nothing creative to say.

I hope you get the same stupid answers when you post a question in need for information.

i look at 90% of the post here and they all end up turning into useless dribble.

then every wonders why people dont reply from people.


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

I hope you get the same stupid answers when you post a question in need for information. 

WE DO!


----------



## junglesrus (Feb 2, 2004)

your a joke


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

I think she does look a bit like an atherton's too but that is not what she is supposed to be.
She is not a jungle, a olive or a lace monitor either.
A lace monitor?
Does no oone know what she is?


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

murray darling?


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Feb 2, 2004)

I was only joking sheeesh.
Is it a cape york carpet?
or a darwin carpet?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2004)

Show us a head shot Greebo.
It's very hard to tell, but it looks like a striped maccie (possibly from the pic.)
I know it's inlikely, but that is what it looks like to me.


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh c'mon Greebs, I want the shiny new donkey!  .I can feed it to Brendens olive! :lol:

We know you were kidding freaksta


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

Nope Frontosa but getting warmer.
Not a maccie, Magpie, I gotta get a digital camera so I can upload photos instead of scanning them.
Sorry its not a very good photo.


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Is it a bredle?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

Nope. No donkey for you.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2004)

Coastal?


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Doh! juvie scrubby?............I gotta have that donkey :lol:
Is it a hybrid?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

Way to small to be a scubbie Wattso.
I reckon she is probably a coastal Magpie...but she is supposed to be something else. You are closest so far.


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Ive seen odd striped coastals[lengthwise stripes] but not like that.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

Frontosa mentioned Darwins. How do you like this fellow? I just added this one to my gallery. He is my favourite snake.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2004)

Diamond?
Inland?
Intergrade?


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Beautiful colour, very attractive snake!


----------



## stockeh (Feb 2, 2004)

hope my darwins grow up to be that good lookin greebs.....

looks a little like a victorian coastal i saw a little while ago.... dunno but i may be in with a shot i reckon


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

You're getting colder Magpie.
She's not a victorian coastal either.
Right idea, wrong state.


----------



## stockeh (Feb 2, 2004)

what so no donkey do i get half for the right idea???


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Metcalfi ? [inland carpet]


----------



## gudang (Feb 2, 2004)

trouser snake?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2004)

Brisbane coastal?


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Imbricata? [s.w.carpet].........I want that donkey........donkey...."arrrrrgh'[drool]


----------



## FrOnToSa_FrEaK (Feb 2, 2004)

She's not one of those bredli x brisbane thats been advertised recently is she?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

She is not a hybrid. (I hope)
Magpie is getting warmer.


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

cant be a stimpson surely?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2004)

Jeez, I can't think of anything else.
ummmmm
Qld coastal?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

Almost there Magpie!


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Macdowelii ? C'mon greebo ....whats it supposed to be?


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 2, 2004)

Proserpine carpet i reckon.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

Ahhhh..Browns!!
Your donkey is in the mail!!


----------



## wattso (Feb 2, 2004)

Wd browns ! :lol: Whens the B.B.Q ?


----------



## gudang (Feb 2, 2004)

hey groobs do you think it might be an atherton rather than a proserpine carpet?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

It certainly looks a bit like an atherton.
But I know the breeder well and he has no athertons so it would be a good trick. It doesnt look anything like my other proserpine which I bought from the same guy 2 years ago but that may change as she gets older.
I reckon she will be a pretty looking snake if she keeps those bands.


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 2, 2004)

So what's the ETA on that donkey Groobs :?: BBQ ass?Nah thanks wattso :lol: 

Thought i'd share a pic of a clutch of Proserpines.Could just as well be mistaken as Atherton jungles.Same jungle head pattern.

I can't post the pic,says the pic is too big.How do i make the pic smaller :?:


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 2, 2004)

I got the pic sussed.They vary a lot.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2004)

They do look very similar Browns.
The one I have is a little lighter than the those but otherwise the same.
Do you have any pics of the parents?


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry Groobso,dunno where the pics of the parents are.I lost a stack of pics ages ago, spewin :!: 

The pic of the babies isn't true to colour.I ended up with 3 different colours from them.One was a light yellow.


----------



## ackie (Feb 2, 2004)

by the way greebs...wat is she supposed to be?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2004)

er...A Proserpine carpet python :?:


----------



## marc (Feb 3, 2004)

just looks like an unusual coastal carpet python to me....


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree Marc.
But the breeder assures me it is a Proserpine.


----------



## Adam (Feb 4, 2004)

It's a woma!!! You got a bargain!! Where's my free shiney donkey? My olive is strarving lol.


----------



## marc (Feb 4, 2004)

I found some photos of prosi, yours could be, if the breeder said they are and you trust him then go with prosi, chubby little thing isnt it. checkout the photos.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 4, 2004)

They're a good looking animal Marc.Are they yours?The Proserpines, capes, darwins have very simialr head patterns to a lot of jungles don't they?

Just a pic showing some pattern variations in the juvie Proserpines.Had to resize which distorted pic a bit.


----------



## Springherp (Feb 4, 2004)

checkout the smiley face head pattern on the one furthest out on the left


----------



## marc (Feb 4, 2004)

no there not mine I got the photos from the herptrader they are for sale on that site


----------



## Greebo (Feb 6, 2004)

Here's another pic (sorry no head shot again) but you can see just how light her colouration is.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 6, 2004)

Here's a head shot of one of my Murray-darlings.(It is a little blurry)
You can see the number 3 on his mask. I reckon it's pretty cool.


----------



## marc (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah thats a better shot I would say it wasup from around there, go with a prosi


----------

